# My favorite Cumberland, MD IP



## McCoke (Apr 6, 2008)

Here'a a photo of my oldest and favorite bottle from my hometown of Cumberland, Marland.  An nice iron pontil *KORTS & WICKARD*.  It's the only IP Cumberland bottle I have.  I used to have a *BORGMAN* IP torpedo from Cumberland, but sold it years ago..._wished I had that one back!_  I'm looking for pre-1900 Cumberland bottles, IP or otherwise.  For some reason, most 19th century Cumberland bottles are scarce.

 Tim


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 6, 2008)

I find Cumberland bottles every so often in the Frederick/Hagerstown area. Mostly pharmacies, beers/sodas, and milks. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## idigjars (Apr 7, 2008)

Tim that's a great looking bottle.  Good luck with your search for more Cumberland MD bottles.               Paul


----------



## glass man (Apr 9, 2008)

MAN,WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE!


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice bottle, Tim. Early local bottles like that are sweet. ~Jim


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 16, 2008)

Great bottle I'm going to have to get back up to cumberland and dig some privies.

 Chris


----------



## galactus (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an old whiskey flask from Oldtown. It says, "J.W. Carder, Dealer in Wines and Spirits, Oldtown, MD.

 I live close Cumberland in Bedford, County, PA and have dug  alot in Cumberland over the years. I ran across a fellow who had a Borgman in mint condition he said he bought at a yard sale for $10. I wish I coulld ge tthat lucky.

 That one you have is very nice. Any antebellum Cumberland bottle is rare.


----------

